
How to View Latest HN Story Comments? - galois198
When I check the comments on a post, I&#x27;m quite curious to see the latest comments but have to traverse through each branch structure. Is there an easier way to do this?
======
a3n
Python 2. It works in FF on linuxmint at least. Save to hnlatest.py and run it
from the command line, giving the url of a comment thread. It opens a new tab
in your browser, latest comments at the bottom. "Tested" by inspection. :)

It would have been cooler to make a bookmarklet in javascript, but I didn't
want to learn javascript for this.

    
    
      import re
      import sys
      import tempfile
      import urllib2
      import webbrowser
      
      try:
          url = sys.argv[1]
          page = urllib2.urlopen(url)
      except Exception as e:
          print 'How to run: python hnlatest.py url'
          sys.exit(2)
      
      items = re.findall('<a href="item[^>]+>', page.read())
      items = sorted(set([x.split('=')[2].split('"')[0] for x in items]))
      
      items = ['https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=' + x for x in items]
      
      with tempfile.NamedTemporaryFile(delete=False, suffix='.html') as tfile:
          for i in items:
              tfile.write('<a href="' + i + '">' + i + '</a>' + '<br/>\n')
      
          webbrowser.open_new_tab('file://' + tfile.name)

------
benologist
CMD or CTRL+F "minutes ago"

